# Rear Sway Bar Installation



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

What is involved in removing/installing a rear sway bar on a B13? What exactly needs to be taken apart? Oh and how hard is it to put in the ES bushings for the bar, is it one of those easy ones I can pop them in and out on my own, or one that needs teh special tool, maybe even a blowtorch to burn them out?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

If your are installing an se-r rear bar it's pretty simple. Just unbolt the end links from the rear struts, then the two center brackets remove your xe antenna size stock rear bar lol then install your new se-r sway bar. Make sure you lube the ES bushings real good cause they tend to squeak a bit. The ES bushings pop right in to the center brackets that come with the kit and the end link bushings slide right in. Took me and my bro about 45 mins. to install my se-r rear sway bar with the ES sway bar kit. good luck and let me know how you make out...


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

If you install an ST rear bar, it is a little different, because it uses different lower mounting points. It was harder than I expected, but I was working all by myself, too. The hardest part for me was getting the lower spindle nuts broke loose (thats where the new endlinks mount). Good luck.


----------

